# a blue colored lava rock ?



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

hi 

i was in this pet store yesterday and saw something intresting in one of their tanks 

its a Blue colored lava rock 

is there really blue colored lavarock or is it just looking that way ? 

i always thoought lava rock is red or black. but man thats soo cool with neon tetras


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

All natural Lava Rock is either red, brown or black. Here in lava country we used to have a road paved with the red stuff. Blue Lava Rock is colored with a blue dye. Some pigments have bad stuff in them, both for humans and fish. Cadnium is one of them. If the rock is made in the USA it is probably safe, anywhere else, who knows.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

did you say rock is made ? 

i always thought they just break it from the lava formation and sell it 


and also its not completely blue it is of black shade but got a blue sparkle to it


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

so no one knows of it  ?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen lava rock with shiny flecks in it that catch the light, but not actually blue. If its really blue maybe it has been colored.


----------

